# Homestead Building Plans



## Tegerian (Mar 27, 2009)

Just wanted to share these sites, they have a variety of plans ranging from chicken coops all the way to farm houses. Many of the plans are older but they are functional and can be modified as needed for modern needs. I hope they are of use to some of you.

Building Plans NDSU

Iowa State Free MWPS Building Plans Information Page

U of Arkansas Detailed Farm Plans

Teg


----------



## Tegerian (Mar 27, 2009)

Another interesting site for designs, these folks focus on small square footage plans Small Underground House & Shelter | Tiny House Design my favorite s are the houses made from Concrete Pipe. However, my wife told me to not even think about it. :teehee:

Teg


----------

